# Work pic



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

The other guy stubbed in 4 and 3 in the wrong order but I made it work plus a sump pit line


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

is that sch 80? or is it a dark system 15? whats with the running trap?


----------



## hellenicsnowman (Nov 15, 2012)

Nope it's the fxr pipe we use, and the trap is for winter mode on the sump pit


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

what is fxr pipe?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Xfr is ipex fire rated pvc. 15-50


----------



## tbagz831 (Jan 27, 2010)

thats illegal in new york.....the inlet should be the same height as the outlet and yes a running trap


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

tbagz831 said:


> thats illegal in new york.....the inlet should be the same height as the outlet and yes a running trap


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------

